
The Real Amazons - diodorus
http://www.newyorker.com/books/joshua-rothman/real-amazons
======
sswezey
The knights in the movie 'King Arthur' (with Clive Owen and Keira Knightley)
are Sarmatian knights. Without respect to Amazons and the women, it seems the
movies somewhat accurately represents the knights.

------
trhway
about the equalizing role of technology (well, horse and bow was the
technology back then :)

"But, on the steppe, “the horse was the great equalizer, along with the bow
and arrow, which meant that a woman could be just as fast, just as deadly, as
a man,” "

------
cpr
Seems like a lot of wishful thinking and projection of current ideology, a la
Margaret Mead in "Coming of Age in Samoa" of which she later admitted she
fabricated much.

~~~
Steko
"of which she later admitted she fabricated much."

That is stunningly inaccurate.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Margaret_Mead](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Margaret_Mead)

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coming_of_Age_in_Samoa](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coming_of_Age_in_Samoa)

At most there is a wildly controversial claim from another anthropologist that
Mead's subjects told her fabrications.

------
chris_mahan
That's a nice article. I found the style good, the content interesting.

